# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  0240Reef - Costal's Reef

## joaocostal

Caros,

Iniciei há um mês a montagem do meu Reef de 240 Lts. Espero colocar aqui ao longo dos próximos meses (ou anos   :yb663:  ) a evolução do mesmo.

Como sou novo nestas andanças (água salgada) quero colocar aqui todos os passos, não só para que sirva para os próximos iniciantes aprenderem com os erros que certamente vou cometer, mas também para poder contar com a vossa ajuda.

Espero que acompanhem este tópico com o mesmo entusiasmo que eu estou a entrar na água salgada.

Obrigado.

João Costal

----------


## joaocostal

Dia 1 - Depois da parede pintada,  hora de encher o aqua.

Mas vamos ao que interessa, o meu setup e as fotos:

Aquário Principal: 120 x 40 x 60 da aquatlantis AMBIANCE 120 (é pena apenas ter 40 de profundidade mas o móvel que ia utilizar não me dava para mais, mas os acabamentos são excelentes)

Sump - Aqua de 45 Litros ( 45 x 30 x 50)  - Vai servir apenas para esconder o equipamento nesta fase

Escumador - Boyu WG - 520 (provavelmente vai necessitar de um upgrade. Os testes que fiz com um actimel foram muito satisfatórios, mas acho que se lhe conseguir colocar uma turbina de agulhas vai melhorar ainda mais)

Overflow - ReefSet 1020

Sal - Tropic Marin

Bomba de Retorno - Boyu FP 48 - Para esquecer, não se aguenta com a altura do aqua em relação à Sump e o caudal está muito pequeno. Provavelmente vou utilizá-la quando tiver de fazer o reactor de kalk.

Areia - Instant Ocean (Areia viva) - 18Kg

Iluminação - 2 x T5 - 15000K e 6500K - Provavelmente em breve tenho de substituir a segunda...mas já vinha com o aquário...

Bombas de circulação - 2 sunsun 120 

Fotos:

Início da Montagem:
O fundo não foi pintado, mas sim forrado com um papel autocolante preto que se compra no Izzi.



O móvel vai necessitar de uma arrumação, mas com a vontade de encher o aqua já era muita:



Meu irmão a dar uma ajuda:




Com a areia:





O meu overflow:



Já com água:



e o resultado final:um aquário completamente branco



Depois de ler um pouco percebi que esta areia, de ser tão fina (sugar size) necessita que se coloque uma rede muito fina na saída do overflow, de forma a capturar as micro particulas de areia que se encontram em suspensão. Assim espero amanhã ir comprar um saco de rede bem fina para colocar na sump e ajudar a remover as particulas da água.

----------


## joaocostal

Dia 3 - A água começou a clarear mas ainda está muito turva. Não consegui arranjar o filtro de partículas e improvisei um com um pano de limpar os vidros. Está a funcionar mas o pano fica constantemente cheio de partículas e é necessário ser limpo.

----------


## joaocostal

Dia 5 - Chegaram as minhas SunSun.



Problema: Piorou a quantidade de areia na água. Felizmente consegui arranjar um saco filtragem na Aquaplante e substitui também a bomba de retorno por uma com capacidade para me enviar a água aos 2 metros de altura do áqua. No fim de semana vou reformular a Sump colando os vidros internos e colocando a nova bomba.

----------


## joaocostal

Dia 6 - Primeiros vivos

Com o filtro a funcionar a água ficou bastante mais clara. Parece que não mas é da conjugação vidro traseiro algo sujo com uma máquina fraquinha   :Smile: 



A minha sump finalmente ficou terminada. Coloquei ainda um filtro externo que tinha para ajudar sempre que necessitar de alguma filtragem adicional. Está apenas preenchido com carvão activado e Bio Balls.



O problema agora é com a bomba de retorno que tem uma capacidade maior que a que o overflow consegue retornar, o que faz com que fique com muito pouca água na secção da bomba na sump, e com a evaporação faz com que entre ar por vezes na entrada da bomba e enche o aqua de micro bolhas. A conselho do FILIPE ALMEIDA vou reduzir o caudal da bomba com um T e um retorno adicional para a sump. Depois coloco o resultado.
(Mensagem do Fórum)

Para tentar que o ciclo se inicie (dado que ainda estou à procura de rocha viva que quero) coloquei uns Burriés (from Pingo Doce) que ao que parece não tiveram problemas em se adaptar. Obviamente que o ciclo a sério apenas se iniciará com a rocha viva e a introdução de uns peixitos, mas já percebi que em água salgada não há que ter pressas. 




O objectivo desta semana será estabilizar o retorno de água e comprar os testes à água. 

Felizmente conto com a ajuda da miúda que pelo menos passa a vida a olhas para o Burriés em fuga.

Vida actual:

--> 18 x Burrié (GIBBULA DIVARICATA)

----------


## joaocostal

Dia 7 - MoonLight

Hoje foi dia de instalação da luzes nocturnas e aqui está o resultado:



O problema com o excesso de água da bomba retorno também ficou resolvido com a ideia colocada no último post, ou seja fazendo uma derivação controlada para a Sump. Aqui fica o resultado.

----------


## joaocostal

Primeira tentativa de layout:

----------


## joaocostal

Dia 15 - Dois novos habitantes

Chegados ao dia 15 dois novos habitantes no aqua: 2 donzelas dominó.

Estão boas de saúde e já estão no aqua há dois dias. Estão a comer já granulado apesar de terem apenas 2 cms. A escolha recaiu no facto de ter percebido que são peixes bastante resistentes e que me vão ajudar no início do ciclo a aprender um pouco mais.

Pelo que percebi são também um pouco agressivas quando são maiores. Felizmente o tipo de peixes que mais gosto são as donzelas.   :Smile: 

Fiz também alguns testes ao parâmetros do aqua:

Temp= 28
Dens=1024
Ph = 8,4
KH= 7,8
NO3= 5,68
Ciclo de luz= 10h por dia 

Até agora parece-me que está tudo sem grandes problemas.

----------


## joaocostal

Dia 17 - Novos habitantes 

Depois de visitar uma nova loja a minha miuda (é uma boa desculpa) não me deixou vir sem mais uns habitantes para o meu aqua. Tirando isto até final de Novembro não deve entrar mais nada.... (se bem que a maria já diz que quer ver um ouriço no aqua.

Setup Actual:

- 5 x Green Chromis (Chromis viridis)
- 2 x Donzelas Dominó (Dascyllus trimaculatus)
- 1 x eremita patas azuis (Calcinus elegans)
- 3 x Tubos (Trochus)
- 2 x Nassarius
- 8 x Burries (Gibbula divaricata)

Entretanto fiz um upgrade ao meu escumador. Nada de muito complicado, apenas uns cortes nas pás da turbina e nem parece o mesmo, a espuma é agora muito mais fina e deita bolhas que se farta. Desde que coloquei as donzelas começou a deitar fora uma pasta verde, provavelmente também de compostos orgânicos que vinham com a rocha viva.








Entretanto apareceu-me um espirigráfo na rocha viva.




Com o aumento do fotoperiódo começaram a aparecer algumas algas castanhas nas pedras e areia e nos vidros (diatomáceas?) que os meus turbos limpam em três tempos. Penso ser normal nesta altura, mas para não deixar a coisa alastrar vou fazer uma TPA de 20% assim que comprar mais sal que este já acabou.

Aguardo os vossos comentários.

Obrigado.

----------


## joaocostal

Nova Actualização - Dia 24


Actualização do Setup:

Peixes:
- 7 x Green Chromis (Chromis viridis)
- 2 x Donzelas Dominó (Dascyllus trimaculatus)
- 1 x Pink-Spotted Shrimp Goby (Cryptocentrus leptocephalus)

Corais:
- 1 x Parazoanthus axinellae
- 1 x Zoanthus Centro castanho (apenas um pólipo, vinha na rocha viva)  :roflroll2: 
- 1 x Zoanthus Centro verde (apenas um pólipo, vinha na rocha viva) :roflroll2: 

Equipa de Limpeza:
- 1 x eremita patas azuis (Calcinus elegans)
- 4 x Tubos (Trochus)
- 2 x Nassarius
- 8 x Burries (Gibbula divaricata)

Outros

- 1 micro caranguejo (0,5 cm) que veio na RV;
- 1 micro estrela do mar que veio na RV.


Iluminação: 

- 8 horas por dia (15000K e Actinínica) - 104W

Problemas actuais:

Algas castanhas - Começaram a parecer na rocha e areia. Desde que reduzi o fotoperiodo de 11h para 8h começou a regredir. Os meus turbos dão uma ajuda. Penso que o retirar de uma lâmpada de 6800K e colocar um actininica também ajudou, bem como a resina anti fosfatos que coloquei no filtro.

Próximos passos:

- Introdução de eremitas - 3ª feira entram mais.

- Início da Adição de Kalk - Já comprei da TMC. Vou utilizar o tradicional método do pinga-pinga durante a noite. Objectivo: Crescimento de coralina nas ronhas mortas e manter o Ph elevado.

- Rocha viva - Continuo à procura de mais RV. Estou a tentar colocar de várias proveniências para aumentar a diversidade.

E agora aqui ficam algumas fotos. Pena a máquina não ser grande coisa.

O meu espirografo a crescer:



Pólipo de Zoanthus que veio na RV:



E mais um:


Parazoanthus axinellae



Mais perto:




Foto de família dor Viridis



Lado esquerdo:


Direito


E geral:


Aguardo os vossos comentários.

JC

----------


## joaocostal

Ventoinhas de PC 

Com alguns problema em baixar a temperatura resolvi instalar o meu sistema de ventilação DIY.

Se não conseguir com isto, então a solução passará mesmo por destapar o dito cujo.
O objectivo é colocar a temperatura nos 26º (baixar 2º ao que está agora).



O pormenor da instalação junto aos moonlight:





Pormenor da Calha:


O Overflow:


E a joia cá de casa.  :smile2: Enquanto não tenho corais tão bonitos como os vossos, os parazoanthus para mim são a joia da coroa.  :confused4: 





Entretanto a rezina para os fosfatos que introduzi produziu o seu efeito e já estão a 0.

Medição actual:

Temp:  28º
Ph:       7.9
Dens:   1024.0
Kh:	    6.72	
NO3:     7.0	
PO4:     0
Fotoperiodo: 9h

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Está a ir no caminho certo, mas se quiseres corais mais exigentes terás de alterar essa calha.

----------


## joaocostal

Dia 30 - Actualização

Para manter o tópico actualizado:

--> As ventoinhas conseguiram baixar a temperatura para os 26ºC durante o dia, mantendo-se neste valor durante a noite com a ajuda do termostato (as ventoinhas de PC desligam ao mesmo tempo que a iluminação)

--> As algas castanhas quase que desapareceram, penso que fruto dos fosfatos a 0 e do aumento da equipa de limpeza.

--> Comecei a introdução de kalk durante a noite e começou a aparecer pequenas manchas de coralina na rocha morta.

--> Entraram novos habitantes nos três últimos dias:

               - 1 x Lactoria Cornuta (living on the edge, espero que não se enerve,  é muito passífica comendo mysis à mão)
               - 2 x Gobiodon Okinawae
               - 15 x eremitas patas vermelhas
               - 5  x  eremitas patas verdes

               - Pólipo palythoa Verde (lindo! Obrigado Carlos)
               - Vários Actinodiscus Vermelhos (pequeninos ainda, vieram em mais alguma rocha viva)

Aqui ficam fotos:

O meu zoanthus com dois novos pólipos (não será palythoa castanha?):





Alguém a espreitar do parapeito:



E o mais pequenino do aqua:


E o guardião da gruta:


Actinodiscus a crescer:


Equipa de limpeza :




A minha colónia já tem pólipos novos a nascer, acho que o facto de lhes dar de vez em quando mysis os faz ficar muito contentes:


Obrigado Carlos:



Gerais:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá João,

penso que esse castanho seja realmente uma palythoa.

Essas conhas vazias são o quê? Já vi que um pata vermelha se instalou numa.

Esse peixinho é muito bonito, mas penso que te vai causar problemas com os corais!

----------


## joaocostal

Boas Carlos,

Pois, depois de ver a nova também fiquei com essa sensação.

As conchas são compradas no continente  :SbSourire21:  , são conchas de decoração de vasos, etc. compras um quilo, que são por volta de 200 ou 300 conchas deste tipo com vários tamanhos por 3. Os eremitas mudaram todos para elas com excepção dos dois maiores.

Em relação ao peixe ouvi dizer que sim, que gosta de morder nos pólipos de vez em quando, mas até agora só come mesmo misys e dá umas bicadas na rocha viva. Vamos ver....

----------


## joaocostal

Caros,

Alguém me sabe onde consigo arranjar Caulerpa taxifolia e xénia branca pulsante?

Necessitava também de alguma rocha viva.

Obrigado.

----------


## joaocostal

Dia 33 - Vou mudar o layout

Depois de ler um pouco, e antes de começar a ter mais corais, etc, decidi dar um toque final no layout. Tenho estado a ler sobre aquascaping. Um artigo muito interessante está em Reef Souce.

Como todos vós gostava que o aqua fosse o mais parecido com um reef natural. Tenho a meu ver várias condicionantes:

-- 40cm de fundo que não deixam margem a grandes invenções
-- Overflow para tentar tapar
-- Tentar tapar as bombas

Para além disto não gosto de aquários "paredão". Neste momento estou a ponderar três hipóteses:

1 - 

2 - 

3 - 

A minha ideia inicial era fazer dois montes, sendo um deles mais alto, onde colocaria corais com maior necessidade de luz e deixar outro mais pequeno pois quero ter algum espaço para os peixes de cardume nadarem.

Outra coisa que vou mudar são as bombas. Vou colocar uma de cada lado pois agora com a areia um pouco mais grossa e com mais rocha acho que acabei definitivamente com a areia voadora.

Já comprei mais alguma rocha e amanhã vou arranjar epoxy porque já percebi que só com equilibrismo não vai lá.

Acho  que provavelmente vou optar pelo layout 2, com o centro mais alto e descendo para a frente e para o lado. O que acham?

----------


## joaocostal

Novo Layout

Depois de partir muita pedra, amassar muito epoxy, 40cm de fundo no aqua, muita vontade de o fazer parecer mais fundo e muitas horas com as mão de molho aqui fica o resultado:



















Obrigado ao Xaparro e ao Gasolino que me ajudaram nesta empreitada.

Acho que agora tenho muito sítio onde poder colocar corais. Aguardo as vossas sugestões e comentários!

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

em relação à caulerpa, vê isto:

http://www.reefforum.net/f193/caulerpa-taxifolia-8087/

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas.
Pareceu-me que tens o aquário completamente tapado.
Deves destapar para facilitar as trocas gasosas.
Um abraço

----------


## marcoferro

legal , parabens pelo reef montado,
so um comentario espero que nao leves a mau, foi muito precipitado em colocar peixes em tao pouco tempo , eu esperaria mais um pouco nesse periodo é muito comum a agua dar uma desestabilizada , o que pode favorecer algumas doenças nos habitantes, na minha opniao eu colocaria somente uma "equipe pra limpar" rochas e esperaria com que estabilizasse mais um pouco ate colocar peixes e corais, mas ta no caminho certo sim ... quanto a temperatura , voces estão no verão ai também? porque aqui no brasil ta dificil de mater os 25, 26 graus sem chiller , daqui a pouco vao falar que tem um avião dentro de casa de tanto ventilador que coloquei ,  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

boa sorte

abraço

----------


## joaocostal

Boas Rui,

Sim tenho tapado por opção. O que fiz foi colocar duas ventoinhas que me empurram ar para dentro da tampa do aquário e desta forma consigo que haja sempre ar novo e fresco em contacto com a superfície da água. Podes ver nas fotos abaixo.

A zona do overflow é também destapada pois é na queda de água, onde se rompe a camada superficial da água, que se dão a maior parte das trocas gasosas.

----------


## joaocostal

Olá Marco Ferro,

Obrigado, também eu espero que seja um grande aquário, mas ainda estou muito longe disso.

Tens razão quanto à entrada dos peixes muito cedo, mas tive o cuidado de escolher espécies bastante resistentes para esta primeira fase (com excepção da Lactoria cornuta que foi uma oferta).

Tenho uma equipa de limpeza bastante grande, com cerca de 20 eremitas, 6 turbos, 7 ou 8 nasários e 3 fireworms que me têm ajudado a manter os nitratos baixos devorando tudo o que é restos e o filtro externos canister (que normalmente o pessoal não utiliza em reef) tem feito um papel excelente como reactor e como filtro biológico.

Acho que só por isso tenho conseguido manter os parâmetros tão estáveis, mas ainda é muito cedo.

Agora vou contar-te um "segredo", com todo o respeito pelo pessoal com muito mais experiência em salgados que eu, que é um dos "mitos" que quero comprovar: Ainda não fiz uma única TPA.

Depois de ler muito e pensar um pouco, as TPA ajudam principalmente para baixar concentrações de compostos químicos na água, e na minha modesta opinião, essas trocas bruscas levam a que a composição química da água se altere de um momento para o outro.

Na minha opinião é óbvio que é necessário exportar químicos e nutrientes da água para fazer descer as concentrações e para tal estou a utilizar resinas e o filtro canister. 

Assim retirei todas as esponjas, coloquei dois litros de granulado de rocha porosa, o que irá fazer exactamente o mesmo papel do ponto de vista bacteriológico que supostamente a rocha viva faz (e digo supostamente porque só com muito boa fé se pode acreditar que a água vai fluir por dentro da rocha, por muito porosa que esta seja, mesmo considerando o movimento dos seres microscópicos no seu interior, nunca haveria caudal suficiente para "filtrar" a água. O que existem sim na rocha viva são muitos organismos detrívoros e esta contribui para a biodiversidade do aquário, para além de ser um bom "poiso" para colocar os corais.) Os únicos organismos com tal capacidade são as esponjas, por serem organismos filtradores e só o conseguem graças a uma enorme quantidade de seres siliados que agitam as caudas na mesma direcção e que apenas fazem isso)

Com estava a dizer, a areia porosa que tenho constitui o óptimo local para a fixação das bactérias, e equivale a uma superfície de 1,5 metros quadrados.

Depois tenho mais duas resinas, uma para fosfatos e outra para silicátos, uma bolsa de carvão activado, que me ajuda a remover compostos mais pesados, e por último uma camada de cerâmicas que complementa a componente de fixação de bactérias, mas, por ser mais grossa, permite que alguns micro organismos se fixem (piollhos de água, etc) que ajudam a decompor macro-partículas que eventualmente entrem no filtro.

O filtro é limpo todas as semanas, lavando as resinas dentro da água do próprio filtro e retirando as macro-partículas, sendo cheio novamente com água nova (eventualmente posso considerar estes 5 litros semanais mais os 7 ou 8 de reposição da evaporação como sendo uma TPA...). A componente das cerâmicas não é lavada.

Depois, tenho na caida da sump um conjunto de bioballs com água a cair do overflow, que coloca estas num ambiente seco-húmido, permitindo assim fixar outro tipo de bactérias, e, por baixo das bioballs, tenho lã de vidro que substituo todas as semanas, e que exporta uma grande quantidade de matéria orgânica para fora do aqua. 

Por fim, como não podia deixar de ser, o escumador trata das proteínas e matéria orgânica ao nível micro.

Como te digo é uma aposta que estou a tentar que funcione, e monitorizo frequentemente os parâmetros do áqua para não ter surpresas.

O nível máximo de nitratos que tenho (último dia antes de limpar o filtro) é de 5 a 7 ppm e diminui para menos de 1 ppm um dia depois da limpeza. Estes valores são, tanto quanto sei, perfeitamente aceitáveis para as espécies que quero ter.

Os outros parâmetros como fosfatos, silicatos, etc estão a zero com a ajuda as resinas.

Em termos de preço, as resinas, em comparação com o sal para a água das TPA fica nas minhas contas mais barato, e só tens de acertar com o ritmo de troca das reinas por novas.

De resto, quanto à temperatura, as duas ventoinhas baixaram dos 29 para os 25/26 gráus, mas provavelmente no verão não irá chegar... Como tenho o aquario fechado em cima com as ventoinhas colocadas na parte de trás e umas ranhuras na parte da frente, a eficiência destas é muito maior, uma vez que coloco uma maior pressão junto à superfície da água, o que favorece a troca de calor.

Como te digo, ainda estou a aprender e sobretudo a ler muito, não só nos sites lusófonos como também estrangeiros e a questionar tudo o que vou lendo.

Vamos ver como corre, e como sempre é fundamental a ajuda do pessoal.

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Que resinas usas? e trocas com que frequencia?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá João,

eu primeiro lugar fico contente por seres uma pessoa preocupada em recolher e filtar informação de forma a dar as melhores condições possíveis aos seres que mantemos nos nossos aquário.




> Em termos de preço, as resinas, em comparação com o sal para a água das TPA fica nas minhas contas mais barato, e só tens de acertar com o ritmo de troca das reinas por novas.


Se moras em Lisboa porque razão não fazes TPA com água natural? Certamente ficaria mais barato!




> Depois de ler muito e pensar um pouco, as TPA ajudam principalmente para baixar concentrações de compostos químicos na água, e na minha modesta opinião, essas trocas bruscas levam a que a composição química da água se altere de um momento para o outro.


Concordo João, mas se fizeres uma TPA de 10-20%, como é recomendado, a alteração dos parâmetros da água não é assim tão brusca e estás a esquecer-te de uma coisa, para além da remoção de compostos químicos as TPA servem para repôr novos elementos à água. Se essas TPA forem com água do mar estás a repôr esses elementos de forma equilibrada e regular.

----------


## marcoferro

Bom dia Joao,
com certeza tenho que concordar com voce no que diz respeito a filtragem das rochas, claro que pra que a rocha servisse como um "filtro" realmente deveriamos fazer com que a agua penetrasse no interior delas ou pelo menos passassem por elas o tempo todo e como voce disse nao haveria fluxo de agua suficiente para tal coisa,
porém devemos pensar nao somente no sistema de "filtragem mecanica" e sim na biologica ou quimica , o que acontece que as bactérias internas das rochas fazem o seu papel na hora da filtragem , ocorre que nem é tao importante filtrar fisicamente como se fosse um filtro externo com resinas e uma placa de esponja que "segura" as impuresas solidas e sim bacterias que fazem com que a biologia da agua seja o mais proxima possivel de um recife de coral em sua forma natural, sabemos que imitar a natureza em 100% é praticamente impossivel, é só a gente parar pra pensar , nao so em sistema de filtros mas no que diz respeito a fluxo de agua, correntezas , iluminação etc etc ...
a gente tenta sim , fazemos o melhor pra aproximarmos

bom , em questão das TPA´s , bom eu tenho aquario marinho ja faz quase 15 anos e posso te dizer uma coisa , ha muito tempo atras estava lendo um livro sobre rochas vivas e corais e parei pra pensar "po , num recife natural nao se fazem TPA´s e nem por isso os corais ficam pobres de nutrientes, entao pq eu preciso fazer, é so eu adicionar os nutrientes necessarios" e realmente isso é uma questão muito discutida , ja li muitos posts em foruns americanos em que os aquaristas ja tiveram boas experiencias com tanques que nao utilizam nenhuma TPA´s , so que ao mesmo tempo digo por experiencia propria sem TPA fica muito dificil manter em um periodo prolongado uma boa qualidade de agua, vc até consegue adicionar elementos como , elementos traços, stroncio, magnezio, calcio, iodo , etc , mas a qualidade da agua nao esta somente ligada aos elementos utilizados pelos corais e invertebrados como alimentos e sim alcalinidade , "transparencia" da agua, e pra repor muitos elementos que nao conseguimos suprir com os fabricados e que estao disponiveis na agua "nova", eu posso te garantir com 100% de certeza que vc consegue manter sem TPA um tanque com agua boa por no maximo 1 ano depois disso começa a ficar um ambiente muito pobre , mesmo adicionando uma imensidão de produtos ...

TPA realmente é um mau necessario , 10% , 20%, 30% nao ha uma regra nao, isso vai depender da quantidade de habitantes no seu tanque e vai por mim , mesmo ruim e achando desnecessaria ... FAÇA   :yb624: 

 :SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## marcoferro

so pra acrescentar o que o jorge falou sobre nao alterar os parametros da agua

se vc fizer uma TPA com agua com PH, Densidade e Temperatura igual ao do seu tanque nao tem porque existir alguma alteração nos parametros da agua, o unico problema que eu vejo quando faço TPA é que alguns dos meus peixes ficam stressados com a movimentação em frente ao aquario, o para e liga bombas essas coisas, mas uma coisa eu te digo , quando faço TPA é igual ao tempo nublado , as flores ficam "fechadas" "murchas" e quando o sol sai (TPA) elas se abrem ...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Tenho uma equipa de limpeza bastante grande, com cerca de 20 eremitas, 6 turbos, 7 ou 8 nasários e 3 fireworms que me têm ajudado a manter os nitratos baixos devorando tudo o que é restos


Isso é muito importante. É uma forma de controlar valores de maneira natural.
Quais ermitas tens nesses 20? Comedores de detritos/algas e são patas brancas, vermelhas, etc?




> e o filtro externos canister (que normalmente o pessoal não utiliza em reef) tem feito um papel excelente como reactor e como filtro biológico.


É normal ver filtros canister em aquários nano, mas em aquários grandes a Sump é muito melhor opção porque tras inúmeras vantagens que são impossíveis de obter com um filtro.




> Depois de ler muito e pensar um pouco, as TPA ajudam principalmente para baixar concentrações de compostos químicos na água, e na minha modesta opinião, essas trocas bruscas levam a que a composição química da água se altere de um momento para o outro.
> 
> Na minha opinião é óbvio que é necessário exportar químicos e nutrientes da água para fazer descer as concentrações e para tal estou a utilizar resinas e o filtro canister.


Parecem conclusões demasiado precipitadas. Imagina uma sala aberta onde entra o ar e portanto respiras normalmente comparado com uma sala totalmente fechada onde tens botijas e produtos a tentar equilibrar os valores do ar.
Duvido que a longo prazo a coisa corra bem.
E como disse anteriormente um canister ou Sump vai dar a mesma coisa, mas a Sump é bastante melhor.




> Assim retirei todas as esponjas, coloquei dois litros de granulado de rocha porosa, o que irá fazer exactamente o mesmo papel do ponto de vista bacteriológico que supostamente a rocha viva faz (e digo supostamente porque só com muito boa fé se pode acreditar que a água vai fluir por dentro da rocha, por muito porosa que esta seja, mesmo considerando o movimento dos seres microscópicos no seu interior, nunca haveria caudal suficiente para "filtrar" a água. O que existem sim na rocha viva são muitos organismos detrívoros e esta contribui para a biodiversidade do aquário, para além de ser um bom "poiso" para colocar os corais.) Os únicos organismos com tal capacidade são as esponjas, por serem organismos filtradores e só o conseguem graças a uma enorme quantidade de seres siliados que agitam as caudas na mesma direcção e que apenas fazem isso)


Comparar pedra granulosa a rocha que vem das ilhas Fiji ou da Indonesia nas zonas de recife e dizer que é a mesma coisa, é o mesmo que dizer que um Fiat uno é igual a um Ferrari porque no fundo ambos têm 4 rodas assentes no chão.
A rocha viva para alem de estar cheia de vida que podes observar a olho, está cheia de bactérias e seres microscópicos que so em condições extremamente determinadas é que se conseguem desenvolver. Duvido que nuns kilos de brita consigas ter os mesmos comportamentos.




> Depois tenho mais duas resinas, uma para fosfatos e outra para silicátos, uma bolsa de carvão activado, que me ajuda a remover compostos mais pesados, e por último uma camada de cerâmicas que complementa a componente de fixação de bactérias, mas, por ser mais grossa, permite que alguns micro organismos se fixem (piollhos de água, etc) que ajudam a decompor macro-partículas que eventualmente entrem no filtro.
> 
> O filtro é limpo todas as semanas, lavando as resinas dentro da água do próprio filtro e retirando as macro-partículas, sendo cheio novamente com água nova (eventualmente posso considerar estes 5 litros semanais mais os 7 ou 8 de reposição da evaporação como sendo uma TPA...). A componente das cerâmicas não é lavada.


A sump nessas situações é muito mais útil de por/tirar/limpar, etc. Um filtro externo é muito mais chato de executar a mesma tarefa de limpeza.




> Em termos de preço, as resinas, em comparação com o sal para a água das TPA fica nas minhas contas mais barato, e só tens de acertar com o ritmo de troca das reinas por novas.


Não sei... 22Kg de Sal da Red Sea Coral Pro custam 50€ (2,27 €/1 kg).
Se mudar 30 litros por semana equivale a 1Kg por semana que equivale a 22 semana que equivale sensivelmente a meio ano, isto é gasta-se 100 euros de sal por ano.

As resinas têm alguns problemas. As boas são extremamente caras e para acertar na resina certa que cumpre aquilo que afirma é bastante complicado.
As resinas são muito boas para resolver problemas pontuais e controlo residual.
Usa-las como fonte única de apoio é totalmente diferente. 
E a agua + Red Sea Coral Pro para alem de despoluírem a agua e a renovarem, adicionam magnésio, calcio, micro-elementos, tudo e mais alguma coisa. As resinas não adicionam nada, so tiram portanto se eventualmente consegues poupar alguma coisa nas resinas gastas muito mais em trace elements e sais que são fundamentais num Reef. E o preço dos trace elements muito provavelmente ficam mais caros que as resinas.

Alias ha algumas pessoas aqui no forum que so trocam agua + Red Sea Coral Pro todos os dias e não adicionam rigorosamente mais nada. Apesar de que mesmo assim nesta abordagem o sal que adicionam todos os dias não deverá trazer mg,ca, trace-elements, etc suficientes para uma grande número de corais.
Portanto até podemos dizer que as mudanças de água são a forma mais barata de despoluir a agua e repor os sais. A água é barata e o sal custa 2,27 €/1 kg. A abordagem que tu afirmas muitíssimo dificilmente é mais barata. Eu diria até que vai ficar quase pela certa muito mais cara. Vais precisar de usar metodo de Balling plus em maiores quantidades e vais ter que comprar os Trace por exemplo da Fauna Marin que são 3 e custam 15 euros cada e colocar maiores quantidades.
Ainda assim não sei até que ponto não precisarás de mais um ou outro produto extra, apesar que os 3 trace da fauna marin são muito bons e muita gente usa mesmo em condições normais.

Ainda assim corres sempre um risco tremendo de teres um handy-cap num elemento químico qualquer, o que provoca uma reacção em cadeia para o consumo dos outros elementos químicos. Ao repor a água + sal todas as semanas garantes a reposição dos elementos químicos mais insignificantes, mas que na pratica podem não ser tão insignificantes quanto se pensa. Tou-me a lembrar do Iodine que é muito importante mas tem que ser em concentrações extremamente reduzidas e que ao mudar a água é sempre reposto portanto é menos uma preocupação e menos um test Kit que temos de comprar para o controlar  :Wink:

----------


## marcoferro

Boas.
Vasco explicou bem a situação das TPA´s com o exemplo da sala
mesmo que algum tipo de aparelho ou qualquer coisa reponha o oxigenio nunca seria igual a troca de ar natural do "velho" pelo "novo" ...

eu apesar de um periodo muito grande nao ter feito TPA´s sou totalmente a fazvor de faze-las, e por pesquisar e fazer testes acabei chegando a conclusão que infelismente temos que faze-las  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Alias há algumas pessoas aqui no fórum que só trocam agua + Red Sea Coral Pro todos os dias e não adicionam rigorosamente mais nada.


Eu acuso-me!
 :SbOk3: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## marcoferro

Gostaria de ser assim ,  :yb624: 
trocar um pouquinho de agua todos os dias, so que como no Brasil os lojistas e distrinuidores são uns mercenarios,  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  , nao tem como ficar trocando agua todos os dias , assim vou a falencia.
e como moro longe do mar fica dificil , eu faço TPA´s a cada 15 ou 30 dias dependendo da necessidade...

----------


## marcoferro

so um comentario,
eu ja vi pessoalmente aquarios que o aquarista faz TPa diarias e nao utilizam sequer Skimmer ....
e os mantem com corais saudaveis e muito tempo

----------


## joaocostal

Caros,

Em resposta às vossas questões:

Equipa de Limpeza: 
Tenho neste momento heremitas de patas vermelhas, patas verdes e patas azuis. Alem deles tenho 6 turbos e 5 nassarios e mais uns quantos caracois, fireworms e estrelas Ophiolepis pequenas.

Filtragem:
Para além do filtro tenho também sump. Quanto ao filtro ser mais difícil de limpar que a Sump, discordo plenamente, pelo menos o meu não é.

Rocha:
Obviamente tenho rocha viva que trouxe para o aqua toda a diversidade existente. Os seres que quero criar no filtro serão obviamente muito diferentes dos existentes na rocha pois tratasse de um meio sem luz. Quando me referi a estes micro-organismos e bactérias estava a referir-me aos supostamente existentes no interior da rocha.

Resinas:
Todas as que estou a utilizar são da Sera e não me parecem assim tão caras. Consegues qualquer uma delas entre os 8 e 10 por Kg. A duração não te consigo precisar, pois depende da quantidade dos elementos que precipitam que estão a entrar no aqua. No meu caso ainda não foi necessário mudar.

Trace elements:
Como o meu aquário é ainda muito novo ainda não pesquisei suficientemente sobre o tema, pois para os corais que tenho e vivos não me parece ainda nesta fase crítico. A ideia que tenho é que será muito mais fácil introduzi-los via suplementos que via a água de reposição, mas ainda tenho de aprofundar este tema.

TPAs:
Se eu conseguir ter de fazer apenas uma TPA de 3 em 3 ou de 6 em 6 meses já seria óptimo. Acho que o importante é não definir periodicidade e por muito que se queira nunca se conseguirá fazer uma TPA com água que tenha as mesmas características da do áqua, senão, esta servia para quê?

Relativamente à filtragem há uma alteração que penso fazer e que é introduzir um canister apenas para manter elementos de fixação de bactérias, onde possa colocar elementos filtrantes de calibre alto para evitar fixação de detritos, ficando o segundo canister apenas para resinas. 

A sump ficará com as bio-balls a receber em chuveiro a água do retorno e com lã de vidro que será mudada todas as semanas para exportar nutrientes.

E obviamente a ajuda do pessoal do forum para quando os problemas aparecerem.

----------


## joaocostal

Caros,

Cá vão algumas fotos com a entrada de mais vivos e corais. Quero ver se esta semana actualizo o setup.

Corais:


















Peixes:

----------


## joaocostal

Já agora a minha alimentadora de Chelmon



E a minha modesta parte técnica:







E por último hoje adquiri a desculpa perfeita para daqui a 2 anos ter de mudar para um de 1000 litros:

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva.
Como é que se está a portar o coperband com os Tang amarelo e azul?

Ja agora podias tb dizer a tua experiencia com as resinas? Quais as amrcas que tas a usar e a eficácia que tas a ter. Apesar de tudo é um tema muito interessante e extremamente util!

----------


## Jorge Neves

E por último hoje adquiri a desculpa perfeita para daqui a 2 anos ter de mudar para um de 1000 litros:

[/QUOTE]

 :Olá:  João

 :yb668:  tenhas a mínima dúvida...e não sei se demorará tanto  :yb665: ,pois os "platax"crescem de uma forma assustadora...sei do que falo.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## joaocostal

Boa noite amigos de vício,

Como dá para notar ha já algum tempo que não actualizava o tópico e as razões são as piores: Cryptocaryon Irritans, e pronto, alguma falta de tempo  

*A causa*: O Paracanthurus Hepatus que introduzi, e que na altura notei que tinha 3 ou 4 pintinhas brancas nas barbatanas acabou por infestar o aquário. Achei que não devia ser problema, sempre tinha lidado com o ictio de água doce sem problemas e este Hepatus estava a pouco mais de 30 euros numa das lojas do nosso país.  Infelizmente o barato saiu caro.

*O porquê*: Para além do já dito, o facto ter perdido tempo (quase 3 semanas) com alhos, acondicionadores de água, banhos de água doce, pimenta, UV, etc, para evitar ter de retirar todos os peixes do áqua.

*A solução*: Ler bastante, e chegar à conclusão que Crypto só mesmo com Cobre, e esquecer o "enquanto estiverem a comer não há problema". Desmanchei todo o layout, peixes cá pra fora.

*O Resultado:* Perdi grande parte dos peixes ainda no aquário principal, que começaram a ficar cheios de pontos brancos e pouco a pouco iam desaparecendo. Quando iniciei o cobre perdi o Zebrassoma e duas donzelas.

Os parâmetros da água no aqua principal estavam ok e nunca notei sinais de stress mesmo durante os vários tratamentos. Os peixes nunca deixaram de comer.

A conclusão a que cheguei, e como li num dos muitos sítios que consultei, o Crypto não é uma doença dos peixes, mas sim do aquário, e deixar os peixes num aquário com o parasita, sendo um meio fechado e bastante limitado, deixa poucas hipoteses a cada vez que se completa o ciclo do parasita. Houve alturas em que pensei que estavam a melhorar, mas de repente tudo voltava ao pior. 

Bem.... e desisti? Nada disso! Pois .... em vez de 1, agora tenho 3 aquários em casa. 

O problema não foi o Crypto, mas sim a inexperiência de não fazer quarentena antes das entradas e mesmo burrice de achar que o Hepatus não iria contaminar os outros peixes.

Neste momento tenho montado um aquário de quarentena, que envia água para a sum e recebe água do aquário principal com umas mangueiras de gota a gota, e que pode ser isolado a qualquer momento, mantendo sempre a água ciclada todas as semanas.

Os peixes sobreviventes passaram para um aqua de 50 litros, onde estão há 2 semanas e onde vão ficar mais 4. O tratamento está a ser feito com Pointex.

O aquário principal está de boa saúde, e os corais com crescimentos saudáveis. Adiciona semanalmente aminoácidos e iodo. Kalk adiciono de 3 em três dias na água da sump directamente depois de dissolver.

Continuando a minha teoria, e não fiz ainda nenhuma TPA (faz hoje 3 meses). Entretanto instalei um filtro canister adicional com 10 litros de siporax, sem redes,sem  resinas e sem nada que acomule porcaria. Depois de um periódo para criação de bactérias tenho nitritos e amonia a 0 e a água cristalina.

Este canister ficará o mais estático possível a nível de limpezas, ficando o outro mais pequeno (6 litros) com carvão e resinas para fosfatos e silicatos que mudo sempre que necessito.

O único ponto são os nitratos que estão nos 15 - 20 há algum tempo. Para corrigir esta situação comecei a dosear vodka, e estou a fazer a monitorização deste processo sobre o qual vos darei resultados em breve. Estou, durante a experiência a anotar as variações de nitratos, oxigénio e fosfatos e a tirar fotos. Conto assim que chegar à fase de manutenção colocar aqui um tópico com os passos e os resultados detalhados com fotos. Provavelmente quando introduzir os vivos terei de ajustar as doses.

Entretanto, e como o pessoal gosta, aqui ficam algumas fotos do estado actual das coisas:

































O meu Sarco que chegou a estar cheio de algas, agora está assim:



E umas gerais:















Os sobreviventes em tratamento:







Isto apareceu-me numa das rochas vivas, alguem tem alguma sugestão sobre que coral poderá ser? Parecem-me muito pequenos para palythoas e com "caule" muito comprido para zoanthus.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  João

Ainda  :yb668:  tinha pensado em um àqua todo azul  :Coradoeolhos: 
 :yb663:  a gracinha.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## joaocostal

Olá Jorge,

Desculpa mas não percebi a cena do azul.  :SbSourire21: 

JC

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá Jorge,
> 
> Desculpa mas não percebi a cena do azul. 
> 
> JC


 :Olá: João

È só olhares para as fotos  :yb665: 
Um abraço...e não me leves a mal...foi só para descumprimir.

Jorge Neves

----------


## joaocostal

Boas Jorge,

Claro que não levo.

As minhas fotos com esta máquina ficam sempre num tom azulado... Máquinas de 50 dá nisto. Já tentei editar digitalmente para aumentar os vermelhos mas ainda ficam piores e menos parecidas com o que vejo no áqua.

----------


## joaocostal

Caros,

Aqui vai uma actualização da poça de água:

--> Os peixes que estavam em tratamento passaram para o aquário de quarentena;

--> Fiz um reactor de kalk que me ajudou a normalizar a introdução, que é agora feita com a água de reposição;

--> Com o libertar do aquário de tratamento foi-me possível voltar a utilizar o filtro externo para colocar o carvão, resina anti fosfatos e anti silicatos. Neste momento tenho já a zeros;

--> Com a adição de vodka os nitratos continuam a baixar.

Aqui ficam algumas fotos:






























(continua)

----------


## joaocostal

(continua)

----------


## joaocostal

(continuação)















A quarentena:



Com a introdução da anémona, foi necessário tomar algumas precauções:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Muito bem,

o aquário está a ficar bonito e está cheio de vida o que é sinal de saúde. :Palmas:

----------


## joaocostal

Boas Carlos, 

Obrigado. Tenho seguido também de perto o teu projecto que parece uma aventura.

Felizmente as coisas não têm corrido tão mal como estava à espera, tirando o azar o cryptocarion.

Vamos ver como continua.

Obrigado e boa sorte para o teu também.

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas João.
De volta á questão do aquário tapado.
Tens de ponderar essa situação.
Estás no mês de Dezembro com problemas em baixar a temperatura. Como decerto sabes no verão ou muito antes não vais conseguir manter esses 26º.
Estás a ponderar a compra de um chiller?
Abraço.

----------


## joaocostal

Boas Rui,

Neste momento os 26º são uma opção e é a temperatura a que tenho calibrados os termostatos. Consigo reduzir facilmente, pelo menos nesta altura do ano.

Está a 26º porque tive um problema com Cryptocarion e queria aumentar o ritmo do ciclo do parasita, o que se consegue aumentando um pouco a temperatura, reduzindo assim o tempo de quarentena e/ou tornando-o mais seguro. A ideia será estabilizar nos 25.

Provavelmente terei problemas no verão e ai o chiller poderá ter de ser uma opção.

Outra opção que tenho estudado será colocar uma superfície que me transfira o calor de dentro para fora, pois como sabes o ar é um péssimo condutor térmico, ao invéz por exemplo de algúsn metais ou líquidos.

----------


## joaocostal

Caros  :Olá:  ,

Este fim de semana fiz mais uma introdução, só que não sei o que é  :Coradoeolhos:  ...

Alguém me ajuda a identificar isto:





Entretanto aqui vão mais algumas fotos:











A minha anémona depois de comer um camarão ainda meia fechada. Não gostou do sítio onde a coloquei e veio para mais perto da luz e da corrente.




E passadas 6 semanas, os peixes começaram a voltar para o aquário:



Entretanto começaram-me a aparecer no chão umas manchas cor de rosa, alguém me sabe dizer o que é? Foto abaixo:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Caros  ,
> 
> Este fim de semana fiz mais uma introdução, só que não sei o que é  ...
> 
> Alguém me ajuda a identificar isto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entretanto começaram-me a aparecer no chão umas manchas cor de rosa, alguém me sabe dizer o que é? Foto abaixo:


Olá João

Antes de mais parabéns pelo teu sistema.
No entanto e penso que não irás levar a mal, penso que antes de introduzires uma especie no teu aquario, deverias saber quais as suas necessidades, exigencias e grau de dificuldade.
Neste caso, esse coral parece-me ser um tipo de  cladiela Vermelha( poderei estar enganado), um coral pouco exigente, mas poderia trazer-te alguns problemas, levando-te a perder o coral e os euros que gastaste nele.

Em relação às manchas cor-de-rosa no areão é alga coralina que está a aparecer no areao mais grosso, nao tens de te preocupar pois até é um bom sinal.

----------


## joaocostal

Olá Paulo,

Obrigado, e tens toda a razão, foi uma compra de impulso e terei efectivamente de ter mais atenção no futuro.

Não sendo muito exigente acho que o vou descer um pouco no layout e guardar aquele "poiso" mesmo debaixo da lampada para outro mais complicada.

Hoje o coral ficou lindo, tendo aberto e tá quase com o dobro do tamanho, e reparei que é cor de laranja por dentro.

----------


## joaocostal

Boas Paulo,

Estive a verificar um pouco melhor e com a ajuda do André Silvestre parece-me mais uma . Dendronephthya sp., não-fotossintético e como não tem zooxanthelas, tem de ser alimentado com regularidade...

Tenho-a alimentado com Phytolactum e felizmente para este tipo de corais a água do meu áqua não é totalmente "limpa", contendo alguns nutrientes.

Do que tenho estado a ler sobre ela alimenta-se preferencialmente de noite e por filtração, pelo que a coloquei mais longe da luz e num local onde convergem as correntes das bombas para que passe uma grande quantidade de água por ela.

Ficam aqui algumas fotos.







Obrigado pela ajuda na identificação. Vamos ver se a consigo manter...  :yb663:

----------


## joaocostal

Caros,

Cá vai mais um actualização do meu reef:

Novidades:

--> Entrada de alguns frags (primeiros duros)
--> 6 meses sem TPAs
--> Nitratos a 5 graças ao Vodka;
--> 1º Filtro externo com resinas a funcionar já com trocas bi-mensais;
--> 2º Filtro externo de 12 Litros a funcionar apenas com cerâmicas há 2 meses sem ser aberto;
--> Adicionei um sistema de controlo de nível;

Aqui ficam as fotos:



































Gerais:







O meu sistema de controlo de nível:

----------


## joaocostal

Caros, aproveitava  para deixar aqui mais umas fotos da parte técnica:



















Gerais:







E algumas do aqua:

----------


## joaocostal

Amigos,

Hoje apareceu-me isto no vidro da frente do meu aqua:



O que pode ser? Parece uma postura de alguém? Poderá ser das cerites?

Entretanto meti uma Valenciana Strigatta que não tem parado....tenho tudo cheio de areia... É normal? entretanto até cavou um buraco debaixo de uma das pedras....



Agradeço a vossa ajuda.

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

João essa postura é de cerites, e quanto ao comportamento da Valenciana, vai-te habituando ...  :SbRequin2:

----------


## joaocostal

Caros amigos,

Aqui vai um update ao meu aqua. O que tem havido de novidades:

-> Depois de muito ler entre ballings, reactores, etc, decidi começar a dosear Calmax.
-> Continuo com o Vodka. Nitratos estáveis a 5-10 há mais de dois meses. Não so quero mais baixos porque os corais moles e xenias iriam resentir-se;
-> Até hoje, vão 7 meses sem uma única TPA;

Entretanto montei um pouco de egg-crate para ter alguns frags:


E o aspecto geral da coisa está assim:



Aqui ficam mais algumas fotos:

----------


## António Vitor

Parece saudável, poortantto os meus sinceros parabéns...

agora 7 meses sem mudas de água?
por muito que não queiras vai haver acumulação de qualquer coisa, das tais coisas que nem sequer consegues medir...e há n de coisas...

outras vão desaparecer, por muito que não queiras, um exemplo se a comida não introduzir ferro, o ferro vai deixar de existir na água e as zoos entram em colapso...é inevitável..

os nitratos é apenas uma parte da história....mas os moles aguentam valoree smais baixos, tenho n moles, e mesmo com nitratos sempre a 0, crescem e estão saudáveis...

acho que a preocupação principal seerá manter niveis proximos do que existe na realidade no meio ambiente, e não artificialmennte elevados, só para crescerem melhor...

É só uma opinião, que TpA's nunca são demais...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## joaocostal

Boas António,

Obrigado pelo comentário.

Em relação aos traço faço o seguinte:

De duas em duas semanas:
-20 ml solução de Estroncio e aminoácidos

Semanalmente:
-20ml Trace Soft
-20ml Trace Hard
-3 ml iodine

De dois em dois dias:
Calmax (Cálcio, Magnésio e elementos traço, entre os quais o ferro, etc)

----------


## joaocostal

Caros,

Finalmente consegui alguns corais que queria entre os quais esta menina que sempre adorei:



Deixo-vos com mais algumas fotos dos novos inquilinos que vão entrar e dos que já lá estão:

----------


## joaocostal

Caros,

Isto são actinodiscos ou ricordeas?

----------


## Helena Pais

Boas, João!

Não me parece nem uma coisa nem outra!

Penso que serão Rhodactis, mais conhecidos por "Hairy Mushrooms".

Mas é uma opinião de 7 meses de aquariofilia. Espera pelos mais entendidos.

Att.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Caros,
> 
> Isto são actinodiscos ou ricordeas?


talvez amplexidiscus...  :SbOk3:

----------


## joaocostal

Caros amigos,

Há já muito tempo que não actualizava o tópico, e aqui fica 10 meses depois de ter começado o estado da coisa.

Em termos de novidades/actualizações:

--> Comecei a utilizar um reactor de cálcio depois de ter experimentado calmax sem grandes resultados
--> Mantenho os dois filtros externos 
--> Meti mais rocha viva, pois já não tinha espaço para meter mais corais
--> Continuo a dosear vodka
--> 10 meses sem TPAs
--> Tenho um ventilador de tubo ligado que me mantem a temperatura nos 26 - 28 graus

Aqui vão algumas fotos:





















Aqui está o meu sistema de refrigeração:


E umas Gerais:

----------


## joaocostal

Caros,

Hoje tive uma camera cá em casa e resolvi fazer um video do aqua. Infelizmente não percebo muito disto e as cores estão todas esbranquiçadas no video, mas dá para ter uma ideia. Fico à espera dos vossos comentários.

YouTube - Costal Reef

Abraço.

----------


## joaocostal

Pois é.... tudo tem o seu fim... Felizmente vou desmontar o meu reef de 240 litros passado dois anos desde a sua montagem. Muito aprendi com ele, sobretudo que muito mitos existem neste hobby, poucas certezas e que cada sistema é um sistema. Deu para aprender muito, o que se deve ou não fazer e onde se deve investir. Se se recordam o meu objectivo com este aquario era fazer experiencias e aprender, agora vamos para o projecto a sério 600 litros!

Neste vou fazer um tópico específico, onde vou descrever cada passo, onde qualquer novato possa aprender, Vou fazê-lo por capitulos descrevendo cada passo onde espero criticas e contributos de todos vos.

Para já deixo a foto do novo aqua em comparação ao antigo:



Vou colocar aqui umas fotos do aqua na sua fase final e de algumas conclusões. Foram dois anos sem qualquer TPA e com a utilização de várias teorias entre filtros externos, vodka, etc

----------


## Diogo Capitao

Gostei da iniciativa joao ^^
Ficaremos á espera desse novo projecto  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:

----------

